# Toro 1000E



## micah68kj

Anybody familiar with this machine? Guy selling one of them tells me it was over $800.00 (!) new. Is that really true?
Are these machines a good machine?
Joe


----------



## bwdbrn1

Does he have an original receipt? 

I looked at a copy of Toro's Single Stage Service Manual and here's everything I found with "1000" in it on their engine application page. The first numbers are the model number designations. Then CCR1000 20". Finally, the years they were made and the engines on them. I would guess they're as good as any single stage Toro has ever made.

38190 CCR1000 20" 1990-1996 Tec. HSK600 
38191 CCR1000 20" 1992-1996 Tec. HSK600 
38195 CCR1000 20" 1990-1996 Tec. HSK600 
38196 CCR1000 20" 1992-1996 Tec. HSK600 
38400 CCR1000 20" 1999-2000 Tec. HSK635 
38405 CCR1000 20" 1999-2000 Tec. HSK635


----------



## detdrbuzzard

no the ccr 1000's were not $800 new. the ccr 1000 has the same motor as a powerlite but on a larger frame. look for a ccr 2450, 2500 ( 5hp ), 3600 ( 6hp ) or 3650 ( 6.5 hp ). the ccr 2000 ( 4.5 hp ) and 3000 ( 5hp )( suzuki powered ) are older and still good snowblowers but the carb might need replacement


----------



## bwdbrn1

I was talking with my local Honda dealer the other day. He used to carry Toros, back before Toro took offense to the fact they carried Hondas as well and withdrew their dealership. Anyway, he was saying that those Powerlites were hard to kill. With the 18" auger, that 3 horse engine was a good match. Don't know about how it would work on a 20" machine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

i was given two snowblowers which were stolen way back when but the first snowblower i purchased was a powerlite back at the end of '98 for just over $500. it was a great snowblower and got me through two blizzards that winter but i knew before i purchased it that i wanted a 2450E to get the job done faster plus i had seven homes to do at the time so i put a deposit down on the ccr2450E that i still have


----------



## micah68kj

*Ariens SS522E?*

Well, again it is gone before I got to it. I appreciate all the input from everybody.
I found another small blower that's been sitting for the past 2 years. It was more or less given to me. Guy had it parked under his deck. I pulled it out and put fresh fuel in it and it started *on the very first pull!* It looks to be in good condition but, never having owned one of these I'm just guessing. All I can say is that the paddles are not all beat up and the scraper bar is in good condition. Electric starter seems to hang up and just buzzes. I did get it to operate by engaging it and pulling the rope to assist it. Then it actually worked but just that one time. Here's pics
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard

well you can't beat a deal like that ... free and working congrats


----------



## bwdbrn1

micah68kj said:


> I pulled it out and put fresh fuel in it and it started *on the very first pull!*


Well that had to make you feel pretty good!


----------



## micah68kj

Doggone right it made me feel good! And I know it was sitting for 2 years too because I remember when he got it. I was pretty impressed with it starting right up after sitting all that time. It was pretty dirty; cobwebs and mud all over it.
Are any of you at all familiar with this mdl or with Airens single stage throwers? I know it has a Tecumseh in it but I have no idea of the quality of this machine. Looks pretty good though. Are Tecumseh 2 strokes pretty good engines?
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard

if your airens single stage snowblower is built like the airens two stage snowblowers i would say you have one darn good machine


----------



## micah68kj

Back to the original post. Is a *new *Toro ccr 1000E worth $200.00? How much did they sell for new?
I can't seem to find much info on the 'net. 
3H.P but I have no info on anything else about it. I guess I'm willing to buy it if it is a good machine. I have my reasons for wanting another small blower.
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard

you can find some of the more powerful toro's i listed for you for the same price. to kind of answer your question, no i would not pay $200 for a ccr 1000 or ccr 1000E


----------



## Shryp

Moved your thread from Reviews to Discussion.


----------



## micah68kj

Boy have I learned a few things since this post. . 
Thanks to all you in here. Detrbuzzard filled in lots of blanks for me on Toro ss blowers.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

awh shucks it weren't nothin'


----------

